# what is your favorite legendary pokemon?



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

mine is drifloon. er...i mean lugia.:sweatdrop: the guardian of the sea is really awesome!! plus, i like ho-oh, rayquaza, kyrogre, and groudon.:sunglasses:


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

I like lugia too! i have a shiny one :) but my favorite is rayquaza


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

oh, you're sooo lucky!! i've always wanted a shiny lugia!! but a shiny ho-oh looks really cool too!! i have a shiny regigigas, rayquaza, and groudon. i caught all of them myself!!:sunglasses:


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 20, 2008)

Lugia would be my second choice...

Articuno FTW!


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

Poke4ever said:


> oh, you're sooo lucky!! i've always wanted a shiny lugia!! but a shiny ho-oh looks really cool too!! i have a shiny regigigas, rayquaza, and groudon. i caught all of them myself!!:sunglasses:


ha i have a shiny ho-oh  it makes me happy


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> ha i have a shiny ho-oh  it makes me happy


*gasps* you have a shiny ho-oh too?  i've always wanted a shiny ho-oh!! even more than a shiny lugia!! it's my dream to have one!!! but sadly, i didn't know this when i was catching ho-oh and lugia in my pokemon emerald version so i didn't get them shiny.:sad:


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

Poke4ever said:


> *gasps* you have a shiny ho-oh too?  i've always wanted a shiny ho-oh!! even more than a shiny lugia!! it's my dream to have one!!! but sadly, i didn't know this when i was catching ho-oh and lugia in my pokemon emerald version so i didn't get them shiny.:sad:


yes try buying a used diamond or pearl game my cousin did and has like a billion shinies and legendarys you can only get with cheating she gave me darkrai!


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> yes try buying a used diamond or pearl game my cousin did and has like a billion shinies and legendarys you can only get with cheating she gave me darkrai!


cool.:sunglasses: you know, i actually might do that because i reaallly like shiny pokemon and because i need another pokemon diamond or pearl game so that i trade pokemon to it and then they can evolve. none of my friends (or the people that live around where i live) like pokemon so it's really hard to get pokemon that only evolve when traded or other shiny pokemon.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 21, 2008)

Latias. Please agree with me, she is very strong and appealing for a transformation into.

...yeah. I said it.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 21, 2008)

Guess. xD
Next to Palkia, Giratina and Arceus are my favorites. ^^


----------



## Dark_star (Aug 21, 2008)

Uh, I've really started liking both Latias and Latios...


----------



## Linzys (Aug 21, 2008)

Mew, Latias and Rayquaza.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 21, 2008)

Lugia + Kyogre = win


----------



## Sketchy Galore (Aug 21, 2008)

Zapdos, Raikou, and Celebi.  There haven't been any cool legendaries since GSC, and there are waay too many now.  Seriously, how many Poke-gods can a single world have?


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

Sketchy Galore said:


> Zapdos, Raikou, and Celebi.  There haven't been any cool legendaries since GSC, and there are waay too many now.  Seriously, how many Poke-gods can a single world have?


yeah, i guess you're right.:sweatdrop: it's a wonder why all the legendary pokemon in the pokemon world haven't gone on a huge rampage and killed everyone...:sweatdrop: but my favorite legendary is still lugia. it's just so cool!!


----------



## Zulo (Aug 21, 2008)

I like Jirachi the best. I caught a shiny one on Crater the day before it shut down. Now I can't even get a normal one in pearl...


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

The legendary I like the most is Giratina.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd say Articuno by default (The only Ice-type legendary (that _doesn't_ look demented) - what's up with that?), but I also like Ho-Oh, and I suppose Celebi is also cool (Little time-travelling fairy>Huge time-controlling dinosaur-dragon thing).


----------



## kunikida. (Aug 21, 2008)

Lugia, Latias, and Cressilia. They're all awsome, and all have wings!


----------



## PichuK (Aug 21, 2008)

Lugia, Latias, Atricuno, and to a lesser extent Celebi, Jirachi, and Ho-oh.


----------



## Silversnow (Aug 21, 2008)

Entei. I don't know why, just the first time I saw it I was all, "That thing is amazing!! I wanna be one when I grow up!" ...I did actually say that. >.>


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 22, 2008)

Suicune! Lugia, Giratina and Darkrai are runners up since I started watching the Pokemon movies again. :P 



Alxprit said:


> Latias. Please agree with me, she is very strong and appealing for a transformation into.


Perhaps, but I'd prefer to transform into Suicune. In my eyes, it looks like a canine, so it's inevitable. :P


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 22, 2008)

Lugia.


----------



## zuea (Aug 25, 2008)

Giratina!


----------



## Ahouji (Aug 25, 2008)

Hum. :B
Mew, Entei, and Jirachi.
Yeah, that sounds about right.
(I love Lugia, maybe-obviously, but... Iunno. XD)


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Aug 25, 2008)

Rayquaza, who'd have guessed? I also like Arceus, Giratina, Dialga and Mewtwo.


----------



## Daigonite (Aug 25, 2008)

I love Ho-oh, I guess. But if you want to be "allowed in battle"... then be it Articuno.


----------



## Rayquaza (Aug 25, 2008)

My 3 favorites, in order:

1.Rayquaza (of course)
2.Lugia
3.Darkrai


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 25, 2008)

Manaphy right now. XD I blame Pmd2...


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Aug 25, 2008)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Manaphy right now. XD I blame Pmd2...


Oh, that Manaphy was _adorable_ <3 Definitely boosted my liking for it, but it's still not my favourite.


----------



## Zehla (Aug 26, 2008)

Hrm. 

I'd have to say Giritania. Or however you spell it. Both his D/P and Origin Forms. I named mine Oblivion. He looks like something that would end the universe if it was ever released, kinda like Cthulu.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 26, 2008)

That is a hard one, I think that my favourite one is either Groudon, Lugia or Articuno...ARGH, I just can't decide...

Edit: I have changed my mind, I have recently got a Darkrai from an event and I got a Shiny one!!!
He is defiantly my favourite legendary now.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Aug 26, 2008)

My favourite used to be Suicune when Crystal and the Pokémon movie came out... Then it was Groudon for Ruby.

But now, the most definite favourites are Mewtwo and Darkrai. I cannot begin to describe their coolness. *huggles both*


----------



## FerrousLucario (Aug 26, 2008)

Lugia and Latias, I guess? I don't like most of the legendaries. I like some of them a little more from playing PMD2, though.

I only like Lugia because of the second Pokémon movie. :P


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 26, 2008)

Rotom if it's a legendary. If it's not, then Lugia~ 

Rotom is awesome.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 27, 2008)

I like Articuno, Mew, and Latias.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Aug 27, 2008)

Speaking of Rotom, there was a topic about whether it was a legendary or not.

..Although Rotom's still awesome. It just doesn't seem to be a legendary.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 28, 2008)

My favorite legendary is Mew.


----------



## magic_eevee (Aug 29, 2008)

my faves are :

1. kyogre - cuz it kicked poke-butt on my sapphire game!

2. suicune - cuz it looks really... nice? :sweatdrop:

3. manaphy - cuz i got it at a special nintendo event.

for some reason, i seem to have a thing for water pokemon, 
legendary or not.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 8, 2008)

I've seen 4 Mews and 2 Mewtwos(lol) but be it now 5 Mews and 3 Mewtwos!And another Manaphy and Jirachi and all of them! XD


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 8, 2008)

Mew, Suicune, Raikou, Ho-oh, Celebi, Jirachi...yeah.


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmm thats a Tough one for me I like a lot of em'

Mespirt
Mewtwo
Articuno
Suicune
Mew
Shaymin (both forms)


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 11, 2008)

Mew and Azelf and why are there so many psychic[my fav type] legends. I also like Articuno, Shaymin and others. But they don't beat Mew and Azelf.


----------



## Akai Safaia (Sep 12, 2008)

Man, I like a lot of the legendaries (for some reason, I can't really stand the Regis though.. don't ask why because I'm not too sure myself). But my favorites have to be Articuno, Mew, Suicune, Latias and Jirachi.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 17, 2008)

Articuno, because....well look at it, it is the only one of its type, And beutifullllll.
Also immpossible to catch. XD
Raikou,aaaaaand....
MEW/MEWTWO~
Also Sky shaymin, it just looks better and I think it's another type too, right?


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 20, 2008)

Raikou, who's my all-time fav, Darkrai, and Giatina's Origin Forme. Oh,and Arceus.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 20, 2008)

Raikou, Kyogre and Ho-Oh. Those are mine, in order.


----------



## darthjarjar (Sep 20, 2008)

Azelf and Latios. They Pwn.


----------



## Sevenclaws (Sep 20, 2008)

Mew and the legendary dogs; I also like Celebi and Shaymin. Mewtwo and Palkia come in third.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 21, 2008)

Hmmm...

Mew
Mewtwo
Luiga
The Lati
Jirachi
Uxie
Darkrai
Shaymin
Dialga


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm not all that crazy about Legendaries as it happens.

Lugia, Dialga, Rayquaza, and Latios are probably my favourites, if I had to choose some, but none of them are very high on my overall favourite Pokémon list. Well, except maybe Latios.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 21, 2008)

In no particular order:

Articuno, Mew, Moltres, Suicune, Celebi, Latios, Rayquaza, the Psychic trio, Dialga, Giratina, and Cresselia. Yeah, I have a lot of favorite legends.


----------



## Ayame (Sep 27, 2008)

I really like Mew, Mewtwo, and Entei.
Entei made me happy in Colosseum.  I went all ecstatic after catching him; he looked so cool.
Of course, I like the others.
The new legendaries are cool, but their awesomeness is diluted by the fact that there are so many.
Far too many, in my opinion.


----------



## geobz (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd have to say the bird trio is at the top. Giratina's pretty cool too. Actually, Darkrai and Rayquaza are up there too.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Oct 3, 2008)

Latias and Celebi.


----------



## Shiny_skydragon (Oct 7, 2008)

Rayquaza, Ho-oh, Mewtwo, Entei, Articuno, Mesprit, Uxie, Lugia, Dialga, Giratina, Arceus, and Mew. And Lucario if it counts (I think so, but that's just me). Not necessarily in that order; it changes a lot.

But Rayquaza is always #1.

It's amazing how many legendaries you can get attached to when you have this long fanfic running through your head that *you can't write*...


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 7, 2008)

A couple of days ago I would've told you that my favourite legendary is Mewtwo because of its looks and awesome attitude, but now it's Lugia. The Ruler of the Seas managed to usurp the clone from its throne after I watched the second movie for the sake of nostalgia. Everything about the Pokémon is so calm and dangerous, it's impossible for me not to like it.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 8, 2008)

My favourites are Entei, Shaymin (land), Registeel, Uxie and the three birds at the moment, but most of the legends are cool guys. Just difficult trying to catch 'em all. D:


----------



## Nope (Oct 8, 2008)

Raikou, then Lugia.

And then maybe Suicune.

2nd generation legendaries wtf!


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 8, 2008)

All 3 of the original Regi trio 

Then Darkrai and Giratina Origin forme

Deoxys is cool too


----------



## Adnan (Oct 8, 2008)

Mine would have to be Lugia.


----------



## see ya (Oct 17, 2008)

I love all the cute event-only pokemon pretty equally, with special regards to Mew, Jirachi, and both forms of Shaymin. Darkrai's pretty cool, too, as are the Psychic trio.


----------



## eevee_em (Oct 18, 2008)

Mew. It's cute, and pink, and based off a cat, and is really powerful.

Next would be Suicune, Latias, and Lugia, in that order. But I love all the legendaries.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 18, 2008)

Eevee and Skitty are SO my favorite legendary Pokemon. And yes they are legendary Pokemon because they are just so AWESOME.


----------



## pancakeswordsman (Oct 26, 2008)

My favorite legendary is Mewtwo. Because, he is just immersed in awesomeness sauce!
My second favorite is Mew (big suprise XD)
My third favorite is Lugia
and my last favorite is Groudon.


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 28, 2008)

Mewtwo. Then Heatran and Shaymin (hedgehog form only.)


----------



## Jason-Kun (Oct 29, 2008)

Kyogre+Dialga= EPIC WIN!


----------

